# Ice report



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Springfield LOCKED UP, Wingfoot LOCKED UP !!!!!!!!! Hardly any snow on either lake !!!!!!!! WE ARE IN THE CLEAR !!!!!!! GENTLEMEN, THIS WEEKEND, WE FISH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

There are no fish in Wingfoot...just sayin 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

sweeeeeet..... :Banane01: wonder how moggie main lake is lookin' ?


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Nimi is iced over with snow in the bays. Main lake looks like a frozen slush that is very spongy like a trampoline. Just checked at the edge. Might lock up hard the next couple days..


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Drill Baby Drill!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

TrapperJon, if Springfield is locked I'd bet ya Moggie is to. That main body in Springfield is always one of the last to lock up ! GOD IM PUMPED !!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Gentlemen: *START YOUR AUGERS!*


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

Let's do this!!!!!!!


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Lovin I'm surprised that Springfield is locked up but I seen it for myself today got my maggots today and will b ready for this weekend see y'all in a couple days


----------



## bigcrappiehammer (Mar 14, 2006)

Come on i'm ready to get out. Patience patience.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

There ice- fishing Indian! 3" in some spots!

A few guys at first pull off at Long Island!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

anyone know how charles mills or pleasant hill is doing?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> There ice- fishing Indian! 3" in some spots!


Yow. Too much pucker there.
I'll wait till we get over 6", then I can relax.


----------



## bigsplash (Nov 7, 2013)

As vanilla Ice said "ice ice baby"


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

The way it looks outsides right now I'd say ice fishing is about to go full swing!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

-5 ! I'd say we made some ice last night !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I just walked outside and omg it's freaking cold!!! I ran right back in to charge my money maker!!! ( marcum flasher) VEXILAR guys wouldn't understand lol


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

headed out to Wallace to drill a few here I n a bit. had 2 plus yesterday morning. im thinking its 4 now. lifejacket n rope n all


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

going to take me an hr to get dressed. dang its cold


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Flashers are overrated so I prefer my method of fish finding. 
Hopefully we have 4"+ somewhere.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Most of all lakes and ponds have two inches plus. Stay safe my friends !!! No need to be in a hurry for PANFISH


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

This cold snap should build up some "nice ice" in short order. Enjoy! I know I would if I could


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I went by Springfield, wingfoot and moggie this afternoon to check the ice. There wasn't anyone out on the lakes. Wingfoot has 3 in of cloudy ice, I walked about 100 feet out to where someone else drilled a hole. Moggie has 2 1/2-3 in of cloudy ice off of the recreation area dock. Both places took 3 or 4 hits with my spud bar to go through. Needs another day.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Nimi was the same way, ice everywhere but thickness varied. Coves were thinnest ice I found for some reason.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

dustinlancy said:


> I went by Springfield, wingfoot and moggie this afternoon to check the ice. There wasn't anyone out on the lakes. Wingfoot has 3 in of cloudy ice, I walked about 100 feet out to where someone else drilled a hole. Moggie has 2 1/2-3 in of cloudy ice off of the recreation area dock. Both places took 3 or 4 hits with my spud bar to go through. Needs another day.



Where did u check out of at wingfoot? I've been hearing from a few people further out thicker ice" DONT QUOTE ME ON THAT ANYONE" just what I've heard!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

Swone, I believe that is because early in the week when we got the deep feeze the coves were already frozen. As the snow fell it insulated the coves and melted upon hitting the open water before eventually slushing up and freezing. The next day I posted that the ice was very spongy like a trampoline. The snow didn't allow the ice to feeze as well as the open water in my opinion, but now everthing has snow on it slowing the freezing process. I think that the upcoming warm spell might actually help the ice if its not to long. By that I mean it should melt the snow during the day and freeze during the night creating a nice smooth hard ice. Thats my opinion but I just started ice fishing last year. I did go to Nime this morning to check it out. Didnt have a soud bar and only went out 10'. Fett decent but there were many fault lines. Going to get a spud bar and check Soon.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Dyson. It is usually the opposite, the coves are safe first, but I couldn't even get on the ice in one cove and I went 100' off shore at C-6 before I hit thin ice. There are many informative videos about how to use a spud to check for safe ice. My spud bar is a beast, so it goes through ice that will still hold me. It's not worth it to risk going out early with out a spud.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Erie, I spudded right off the far parking lot. See the marker in pic.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome thank you Dustin!!!! Might go check tomorrow sometime 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Erie,dude take someone with you bro.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

X2 What Lovin said Erie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Never made it out. Snow got in the way this morning.after we clean lots up in morning I will go check sometime in morning


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

lovin life said:


> Springfield LOCKED UP, Wingfoot LOCKED UP !!!!!!!!! Hardly any snow on either lake !!!!!!!! WE ARE IN THE CLEAR !!!!!!! GENTLEMEN, THIS WEEKEND, WE FISH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


When you say Springfield..are you referring to CJ Brown?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

They are talking about Springfield Lake over by Akron/Mogadore area.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> They are talking about Springfield Lake over by Akron/Mogadore area.


Gotcha...thanks


----------

